# @#&@^!#$ Wife!



## JayClark79 (Oct 19, 2009)

Am  I right or wrong here people? But I just found out my wife posted my pics from a wedding we went to yesturday on her facebook page before I could post them on mine.... She also posted the studio style shots i took of our son before I could post them on mine. UGH i feel like she has stolen from me lol.

I want our friends and family to come to my album and leave comment or whatever now i check her profile an people have all been tagged and comments added to her album..

She didnt even point people to my smugmug page for prints, or even mention that it as ME tha took the pictures.... I told her wtf those were my pictures... her responce... they are our pictures...GGGRRRRRR


----------



## den9 (Oct 19, 2009)

take better care of your stuff.

btw how did you get the flickr and canon banner in ur sig


----------



## PhotoXopher (Oct 19, 2009)

Sue her for copyright violations 

OK, maybe not... but I see a bartering opportunity here!


----------



## den9 (Oct 19, 2009)

good idea, it clearly shows a box and a check saying you have the rights to upload these pics on FB.


----------



## Overread (Oct 19, 2009)

When you marry - 
All that is yours is hers
All that is hers - is still hers


----------



## ErectedGryphon (Oct 19, 2009)

Take it out in trade!


----------



## JayClark79 (Oct 19, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> I see a bartering opportunity here!


 
EEEXXXXCEEELLLLLLLLLEEENNNTTTTTT


----------



## leighthal (Oct 19, 2009)

Ummmmm, I agree they are your pictures and she should have asked before she posted them. I also think you shouldn't disrespect your wife and talk about her behind her back. I realize I sound like a marriage counselor but you really should tell your wife how you feel. If she doesn't understand your anger and disappointment at her having stolen your thunder then be more careful on showing her your pictures. Whatever you do----- Don't show her your original comments here. Your likely to have your camera shoved up your behind none to gently. LOL 

(BTW--I visited your site..... nice pics)


----------



## JayClark79 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol my wife seriously wouldnt care if i showed her my post here... infact.. now that i have to people saying i should trade or barter.... im thinking of using it as a bargining tool

PS thanks for visiting... 
the wedding shots are at http://jayclark79.smugmug.com/Weddings/Benson-Grofic at least i dont think i put them on flickr???


----------



## Plato (Oct 19, 2009)

JayClark79 said:


> lol my wife seriously wouldnt care if i showed her my post here... infact.. now that i have to people saying i should trade or barter.... im thinking of using it as a bargining tool
> 
> PS thanks for visiting...
> the wedding shots are at Benson - Grofic - jayclark79's Photos at least i dont think i put them on flickr???



Hey, your wife took some really nice pics!


----------



## ErectedGryphon (Oct 19, 2009)

JayClark79 said:


> lol my wife seriously wouldnt care if i showed her my post here... infact.. now that i have to people saying i should trade or barter.... im thinking of using it as a bargining tool
> 
> PS thanks for visiting...
> the wedding shots are at Benson - Grofic - jayclark79's Photos at least i dont think i put them on flickr???


 
LOL.

Unless this issue cost you money, because you were going to be paid for the pics, but now the client got them free from your wife, this is a non-issue.  Granted, she stole your thunder, but they were taken for memories not comercial value.  

Think of it like this, memories are her department; after all, who mails out the birthday/annaversary/christmas cards?

But still, take it out in trade, maybe she'll fulfill a fantasy or two for the really good shots.  Trade memories for memories!


----------



## mtfd635 (Oct 19, 2009)

Did she at least credit you for the pics?
I'm sure shed rather barter than face the copyright infringement penalties!


----------



## JayClark79 (Oct 19, 2009)

She did not even credit me... I was going to have her remove her album and just go retag everyone in my album.... but i think im going to have her edit the discription to say I took them, and if anyone wants to see print quality photos to visit my smugmug


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 19, 2009)

This is too funny.


----------



## Dao (Oct 19, 2009)

Overread said:


> When you marry -
> All that is yours is hers
> All that is hers - is still hers



VERY TRUE!

I found it out the hard way  ..


----------



## Chiller (Oct 19, 2009)

Divorce.  Do it, before it is too late. :er:


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 19, 2009)

She is your wife, not just a friend.

I would think that:
a) she has more respect for what her husband does
b) you guys have communication skills to discuss this and move on


----------



## DennyCrane (Oct 20, 2009)

Just remember the 3 rings of marriage. The engagement ring, the wedding ring, then the suffering.


----------



## ErectedGryphon (Oct 20, 2009)

DennyCrane said:


> Just remember the 3 rings of marriage. The engagement ring, the wedding ring, then the suffering.


 
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Plato (Oct 20, 2009)

DennyCrane said:


> Just remember the 3 rings of marriage. The engagement ring, the wedding ring, then the suffering.



Yes dear...

Yes dear...

Yes dear...

You're right.  I'm scum!


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 21, 2009)

I would have beat her. That's why I'm not married.


----------



## NateS (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow....I am honestly amazed that you didn't feel like you could talk this out with your wife instead of coming here and complaining.  I don't think I'd ever complain about my wife on an open forum.

1) If it was that important to you, why didn't you upload them to facebook when you finished editing them.  It would have taken an extra 30-60 seconds of your time.

2)  Why don't you just tell your wife how you feel about your photos.


Personally, my wife knows that my professional shots and my artistic shots are mine to post.  She knows this because we talk.  I have absolutely no problem with my wife posting photos that I've taken if they aren't pro photos.  Even if they are really nice portraits of my son, I still don't mind her posting them first......as a matter of fact, I will often times specifically tell her to post some of my photos instead of posting them on my FB.  I'm the photographer, not her, so I still want her to have photos to share with her friends.


----------



## agompert (Oct 21, 2009)

That is no real reason to be mad


----------



## Foques (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ 
agree.

however, my second half always mentions who took the shot.


----------



## JayClark79 (Oct 21, 2009)

lol guys guys for the record it wasnt really serious... as in i wasnt really mad... probally more suprised that she could find my photos...

this thread was meant to see if anything similiar had happend to anyone...

for the record there was no arguement... i wasnt mad at her.. sorry if i over exagerated i guess "tone" is not something that can be picked up by text... i didt make her remove her albums... i did ask that she atleast put a link to my smugmug account incase anyone wanted prints.....

and i did show her this thread.......its ok everyone me and my wife do talk and are perfectly fine


----------



## Dismine (Oct 21, 2009)

Overread said:


> When you marry -
> All that is yours is hers
> All that is hers - is still hers



Quoted for Truth.


----------



## gl600 (Oct 22, 2009)

I could see how this would be annoying. I assume that her intention was not to take credit for your work, but nevertheless, I would want people to know what I did or did not do.




den9 said:


> btw how did you get the flickr and canon banner in ur sig



How *did *you do that???


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 29, 2009)

wow! after reading some of the replies I am surprised and shocked that there are so many stupid women out there who would actually marry selfish narcissists like some of the members in here. You can always take more pictures but do you really think you can find another soul mate that easily?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 29, 2009)

are those pictures on your flickr from muddy buddy?

edit nevermind, I see what it was.  I "competed" in something similar here called muddy buddy.


----------



## loopy (Oct 29, 2009)

JayClark79 said:


> this thread was meant to see if anything similiar had happend to anyone...



My boyfriend gave his friend permission to post my photos of her website, without talking to me first. That kind of irked me, but really, it's not a big deal and now he knows. He occasionally posts my photos on his FB, sometimes without credit but it never bothered me.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 29, 2009)

Why would you be upset about that?  If the pictures are good enough, people will ask "where did you get these done!?" and then your significant other will tell them.  There's your photo credit.


----------



## taskoni (Oct 29, 2009)

Buy yourself a new camera and give your old one to your wife as a present  You'll feel better knowing she has her own camera as you have your new toy as well...
Encourage her to reshoot the photos she posted as hers with your old camera instead of blaming you for the $$$ you spent on a new one


----------

